# Ok everyone, What companies do you Boycott?



## bluegreenturtle (Jun 11, 2005)

I am compiling a list of companies that are NOT child/mother/earth friendly. If you would please post ones your boycotting here and explain why you do so, with any relevant links to information you may have.

We have already included
Nestle- irresponsible marketing of baby formula
Gerber-same as above
Walmart-Low wages/ sweatshop products
Nike and the Gap/Old Navy-exploitation of children through child labor

I know there are many more...


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

We don't shop at Walmart for many, many reasons (poor treatment of employees, esp. women, impact on local businesses, exploitation of foreign workers, etc, etc). Currently, we've added Target and Rite Aid to our list of no-go's because they are allowing their pharmacists to not fill women's birth control and EC.
Nestle is a no b/c of unethical advertising of forumula, esp. in poorer countries.
We don't buy Post/ Kraft Products b/c they are owned by Philip Morris.
We don't drink Coke b/c of deadly union busting in Columbia.
We don't really eat fast food, but particularly will not eat at McDonald's b/c of their terrible advertising to kids and poor environmental practices.
We don't eat at chain places like Applebees, Chilis, etc. b/c they make it hard for local places to survive (and they are usually gross and over-priced).
We try to stick to local gas stations b/c of environmental practices of the big guys.
No to Nike b/c of exploitation and child labor.
We are also aspiring to by Microsoft- free (DH uses Linux, I run on MS, but use all open source programs).
No diamonds (because of extremely exploitative/dangerous/environmentally unfriendly labor practices, even if you don't buy a "blood diamond" it still contributes an industry that puts profits way above people).
We try to buy generic over the counter drugs and perscriptions b/c the pharm industries are rotten.

I am super excited that an American Apparel store is finally coming to our town!









I guess that my general philosophy is that whenever possible, purchases should be made mindfully with those making the products in mind. I think that supporting businesses with good labor practices that are environmentally friendly is the best way to inspire change.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Pepsico
Kmart-crappy way they treat employees
didnt know about nike

Cant think right now of all the others


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

mattel------OOOOHHHHHHH I hate mattel








:


----------



## Greenie (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum*
I guess that my general philosophy is that whenever possible, purchases should be made mindfully with those making the products in mind. I think that supporting businesses with good labor practices that are environmentally friendly is the best way to inspire change.

I totally agree. I've changed the way I shop, period.

I don't do diamonds.

I only buy food from Whole Foods and Sun Harvest, and most of that is organic/locally grown, or produced by a small company.

I purchase clothing second hand when possible, but if it has to be new, I make sure it's made in a country that supports fair trade.

The restaurants that we frequent are all mom & pop or very small chains. Better taste, better value, better values.

I'm vegetarian, so I don't buy meat. The meat industry creates so much pollution and water waste, it makes me ill to contemplate it. No fur either. I just don't shop at places that sell it. All of my makeup comes from companies that don't test on animals, and use nataral ingredients.

I think that the smartest approach is to read every label, do your research, and choose companies that you want to support.

I know that I don't support Nike, Wal-Mart, Gap, McDonalds, Coca-Cola and companies like that. So, I support Tom's of Maine, Kiss my Face, Goodwill, Blue Sky Soda, and companies like that.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

I (try to) avoid Walmart after I watched a show about how they railroad small businesses into selling them their products for next to nothing.

I love to spread the word agianst Roots after they fired me (when I was a single parent) over a dispute over $1.00 *two days before Christmas*. I didn't take the dollar, btw - my cash didn't balance and we weren't allowed to leave until it did so I took the extra one and put in in the vault in a separate envelope. That was clearly the wrong thing to do! The pride themselves on being this super duper moral and progressive company but they were pretty harsh with me. Luckily I had my family around to help out, I don't know what I would have done otherwise. That was a great Christmas, I tell you...

I've never eaten or allowed my kids to eat KFC... it just seems wrong to me







.

I also choose generic over brand names for most things (I don't think paying for the trademarked name is worth the extra $$)

This is an interesting thread - thanks for starting it!


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

I avoid most of the companys listed.
As of today I avoid Rotto Rotter. They uncloged 2 drains for us and left a mess and broke a pipe and refuse to fix it! The best they could do was send a plumber to look at it for free. They then said it will be another $170 ontop of the $240 for unclogging. What the @$*#! They are the ones that broke the pipe, not to metion they were 45 min. late.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Walmart for all the standard reasons

General Electric for crapping up the Hudson River and spending millions to avoid fixing it

Domino's Pizza and Curves for anti-choice activities

Various companies both local and national that are big republican contributors

I didn't know that Target and Rite-Aid allow pharmacists to refuse to fill bc prescriptions. Thanks for that info--I've got new places to avoid!


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Jun 11, 2005)

I just read about Target not filling BC perscriptions, I am outraged and have definitly counted them off my list. I also try and make a point of writing the companies that I boycott and telling them why. I should share a letter I got back from Nestle once. Talk about [email protected]#*%.

Thanks for all the info. This information is amazing. In addition to telling us what you ban I know I would love to hear some alternatves. For instance if you don't shop at big chain stores can you suggest some fair trade/WAHM shops, whether online or off, that are better options. What about buying used cothing(a few mentioned this) is anyone involved in used clothes swaps etc? I really want to compile a solid list to share with our readers/website viewers. This is an issue I feel strongly about and feel if more people knew about the horrible practices of large companies AND knew some reasonable alternatives than a big difference could be made in how Americans buy.


----------



## slinginhipmama (Feb 15, 2005)

Here are the companies I will NOT support:

Walmart-obvious reasons
Nestle-Obvious
Procter and Gamble-they test on animals (which, may I add, they own just about everything!!!!)
Iams pet food- horrendous animal testing!!!!!

I do try to support local health food stores in the area, but being on a very tight budget makes it hard!


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Since I've started learning more about the way companies do business I've changed my shopping practices. It hasn't been easy and sometimes I've had to give up something I liked but I feel if you're going to talk the talk you should walk the walk too, kwim.

The businesses I consistently boycott are:

-Wal-Mart - for the treatment of women, poor employee benefits, and business practices (entering a community and practically killing all mom and pop shops). Didn't realize it until I saw an eye-opening PBS documentary on how Wal-Mart hurts small businesses in the USA.
-any personal care manufacturer that does animal testing. Am also trying not to use products that have animal ingredients.
- We usually buy groceries at a local supermarket (not a chain one) or the local health food store. We don't have Whole Foods here though I've shopped there when I've been in places where it's located. If I had the time I would go to the local farmer's market but the darn thing is open in mid-morning when I'm at work.
-We hardly eat fast food and never drink soda. I hope my daughter never gets addicted to soda like most people I know. It's full of junk.


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

i'm interested in the Curves and Dominos anti-choice activities. Any more info on that?


----------



## kathirynne (Dec 29, 2004)

We do boycott most of the already-named companies. In addition to this, we also try to support local farmers. Think about it. How far did your food travel to get to your table tonight??


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiesue2*
i'm interested in the Curves and Dominos anti-choice activities. Any more info on that?

I don't know about Dominos, but curves donates money to the "ProLife" movement. I always see them donating free memberships for a local "ProLife" charity auction, but it goes on a much larger scale. http://www.snopes.com/business/alliance/curves.asp The founder even supports this group http://www.operationsaveamerica.org/index.html Check out the tasteful displays for all the children and public to see! and check out the shirt that says this:

Quote:

Homosexuality is sin! Islam is a lie! Abortion is murder! Some issues are just black and white!








: Apparently he's against gay people and muslims too!

So, yeah, I don;t support them. At all.

Also the Salvation Army and the others mentioned here (nestle, wal-mart)


----------



## celrae (May 3, 2005)

Target and BC - Here are two links about the situation. I thought I remember reading that the pharmacist was fired but, that is not what these links state so, it is good to do your research. This situation makes me very sad because, Target was one of the large chains I still regularly shopped at.









http://www.saveroe.com/node/1714
http://www.startribune.com/stories/535/5719821.html


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh yes, and CVS. I don't shop there either.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not sure what they're saving America from. I checked out the website and learned that intolerance is something to be proud of. I think I missed that part of the Gospels, because I was always under the impression that Jesus loved and accepted everyone and that we should try and be like Him in that respect. Hmmm. I am glad there's a tee shirt out there to set me straight.

It never ceases to amaze me that these so called "pro-lifers" are the same folks who want all social services cut and who blindly support war and capital punishment which, shockingly, involve death. So, did the Beatitudes and the whole blessed are the peacemakers thing just get tossed out? Was there a memo?

[sorry for the sarcasm, but this really gets me going].







grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

apparantly the domino's pizza anti-choice rumor is true and false. the founder of the company has supported such endeavors, but not company funds. not to mention that domino's is a franchise, not corporately owned. so that's the deal. here's the snopes link:

http://www.snopes.com/business/alliance/domino.asp


----------



## celrae (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiesue2*
apparantly the domino's pizza anti-choice rumor is true and false. the founder of the company has supported such endeavors, but not company funds. not to mention that domino's is a franchise, not corporately owned. so that's the deal. here's the snopes link:

http://www.snopes.com/business/alliance/domino.asp

Thanks for the link!


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluegreenturtle*
I just read about Target not filling BC perscriptions, I am outraged and have definitly counted them off my list. I also try and make a point of writing the companies that I boycott and telling them why. I should share a letter I got back from Nestle once. Talk about [email protected]#*%.

Thanks for all the info. This information is amazing. In addition to telling us what you ban I know I would love to hear some alternatves. For instance if you don't shop at big chain stores can you suggest some fair trade/WAHM shops, whether online or off, that are better options. What about buying used cothing(a few mentioned this) is anyone involved in used clothes swaps etc? I really want to compile a solid list to share with our readers/website viewers. This is an issue I feel strongly about and feel if more people knew about the horrible practices of large companies AND knew some reasonable alternatives than a big difference could be made in how Americans buy.

Good idea about writing companies to tell them why you boycott.
Companies we really like:
American Apparel- non-sweat shop clothing (tee shirts and undies mostly, they have cute and kid stuff too) made in LA by folks who make a living wage (I think the average is $15) and have full benefits
Newman's Own- super cool food company owned by Paul Newman- he supports tons of cool organizations (environmental, camps for disadvantaged kids, etc.) and gives ALL profits away
Our local Co-op - we are members, so we own it! I think that is so cool. They buy locally whenever possible which is really cool to think about your eggs or veggies coming from someone near by.
I am a staunch supporter of fair trade coffee. Because coffee is something that you don't actually need, I think if you are going to buy it, you should be responsible about it.
Organic Valley Milk- I don't do milk, but everyone else does. I feel really strongly about organic milk and milk from small family farms. My grandparents were dairy farmers until last year when they could no longer financially compete with the giant factory farm that came to their area- regular milk is bad for you, bad for the workers, bad for the cows and bad for farmers.
New Balance is one of the only major athletic companies that still has some of its factories in the states (look for the made in the US label).
Cosco has great labor practices (unfortunately, we don't have one near by)
We live in Michigan and try to buy wine from local vinyards







- not sure if this counts.
We love our local video store and our local grocery.
In Iowa and Nebraska there is a great grocery chain called Hy-Vee. It is employee owned, has a great selection of organic foods, and is inexpensive (I am not sure how great they are politically, but they treat their employees really well).
Panera- for a chain they seem pretty good, they really seem to support their communities- they supply the shelters and neighborhood associations in my area with free bread and always seem to sponser charity fund-raisers (like the Asthma Walk) that I have attended.

I am really interested in how other people who are concerned with labor and environmental issues buy clothes. I think second hand is a great idea, but I don't feel like I could do it for everything. I am thinking specifically of professional clothes for work and conferences and stuff. What are your strategies?


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't buy anything made in China.

I won't support a communist regime that devalues women and forces abortions.

Ah yes, and the others. No fast food, no walmart, no kraft, no nestle if I can avoid it. As little plastic as possible, and no factory farmed meat, or eggs. No perfumed products, no artificially coloured products.

I wouldn't be excited about the generic drugs thing though, it IS the brand-name pharmaseutical companies who put the money into researching and developing the drugs in the first place, then the generics are allowed to copy them after a certain amount of time. If you use pharmaseuticals, you need pharmaseutical companies.


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

i totally boycott just about everything...
but as I am pro-life I will not boycott riteaid...i buy my euckalyptus essential oil there...it is pure & only $1.89 for 1oz...compared to the healthfood stores that is a great price...
i boycott all plastic toys & gasoline!i choose not to drive...i use mass transit...
and walk!
and i am currently hoping to become a full time vegan shoe wearer...
i boycott formula! i breastfeed
ge soy
meat
I drink raw organic local milk
i shop at local stores
i never do walmart
i boycott hospitals... had a homebirth
i buy natural laundry detergent
&
natural diapers
&
cleaning products

I think I boycott everything! i hate babylon!


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty*
I wouldn't be excited about the generic drugs thing though, it IS the brand-name pharmaseutical companies who put the money into researching and developing the drugs in the first place, then the generics are allowed to copy them after a certain amount of time. If you use pharmaseuticals, you need pharmaseutical companies.

I am not excited about generic drugs- I just see them as better than supporting the major pharmaceutical companies.

I would like to explain my choice.

The pharmaceutical industry is among the most profitable global industries. Here in the US, the majority of RD (research and development) for drugs is publicly funded by NIH (National Institutes of Health) and NSF (National Science Foundation) grants. RD does not correspond with actual need (life saving drugs for tropical diseases that don't impact wealthy people in developed countries with money to spend on drugs are extremely low priorities for big pharma- something like less than 5% of all research goes into their development) but with marketability (ergo the medicalization of so many "problems" of the wealthy). Much of the labor for research comes out of leading academic research institutions- many of which are publicly funded. Pharm industries spend most of their money on marketing and lobbying and then sell products at a major markup. Because pharmaceutical industries are profit driven, it is very hard for many people (in the US and abroad) without money to access the life saving drugs they need (many, many people in Haiti, for example, die from TB, a disease that can often be cured with a simple course of antibiotics). I don't even want to go into the ethics of how ARVs (AIDS drugs) are distributed. I think I've made my point.

Obviously, this is something I feel really strongly about and I am very comfortable with my choice to buy generic drugs (when possible).

Here are some good links/ reads for more information about the pharmaceutical industry:

Article in Mother Jones:
http://www.motherjones.com/news/qa/2004/09/09_401.html

Infections and Inequalities (excellent book by physician- anthropologist Paul Farmer)

The Truth About Drug Companies (book by Marcia Angell- I haven't read it, but it got great reviews)

Article from Harvard's The Perspective:
http://www.digitas.harvard.edu/~pers...ec/pharma.html

Article in Slate:
http://www.slate.com/id/103963/entry/103964/


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Jun 11, 2005)

Great point about the Phar companies swimswamswum. Another point to be made on buying generic is that although it is the big PH companies that do the research, they also OWN the rights to do the research, and that takes big money in the first place. Pretty simply said if you wanted to suddenly decide to create your own drug company you'd have a heck of alot of big names and patented bugs to contend with. Buying generic ensures some corporate equality. Besides competition is a good thing, otherwise we'd all be paying $300 per pill instead of $100.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

WEll as most have already posted. Walmart, Nestle, Foreign Made goods. I have recently added pretty much all big box stores unless they are close out stores like Big Lots.

I try to skip fast food. We do the best we can but when I wasn't eating things fresh from the farm I was eating greasy hamburgers. I am skipping plastic toys for my DS. I think they look lifeless and I don't really want him licking them. BTW, I don't do battery operated either.

Also, any company that promotes the excessive use of disposable products. I have almost suceeded in getting rid of all of the disposable stuff around my house with the exception of razors.

OTOH I try to buy local produce when I can. I love love love second hand stores. Someday my budget (although in my current situation our house is on an indefinet spending freeze.) will allow for non factory raised meats, and animal products, and organic clothing.


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

the medical-industrial complex in its entirety.
and
the legal system, which is not totally possible.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

I wish I could boycott the oil companies. All of them, for suppressing alternatives to the internal combustion engine, and encouraging climate change.

I try to boycott any store of which there is more than one. Especially if there is more than 10!!! And any company that uses sweated labour.

So that means stores & companies like the following are verbotten: McDonalds, KFC, Nike, the Gap, GE, Nestle, Fonterra, Bechtel, Coca Cola, Pepsi, Kraft, K-Mart...etc

Even a store like Borders is pretty horrible. They pay the staff next to nothing, and treat them pretty bad. You would think a bookseller might be nicer, wouldn't you?


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snailmama*
i totally boycott just about everything...
but as I am pro-life I will not boycott riteaid...i buy my euckalyptus essential oil there...it is pure & only $1.89 for 1oz...compared to the healthfood stores that is a great price...

just curious...isn't riteaid a big chain? 9we don't have them here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snailmama*
and i am currently hoping to become a full time vegan shoe wearer...


just curious..what are vegan shoes made out of?


----------



## kathirynne (Dec 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum*
I am really interested in how other people who are concerned with labor...issues buy clothes. I think second hand is a great idea, but I don't feel like I could do it for everything. I am thinking specifically of professional clothes for work and conferences and stuff. What are your strategies?

I buy second hand for several reasons (frugality, mostly), and I have always wondered whether buying something at the thrift store has benefits beyond the obvious benefits to my pocket book and the planet. How does buying clothing second hand help with labour issues?


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

I think there are a lot of benefits to second hand clothes- if you go to a store like Goodwill, you are helping employ people who need labor support. Also, you are not directly contributing to sweatshops because the money for the clothes does not go to their distributors. There are also lots of environmental benefits.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I boycott Lansinoh and the parent company, Ameda, because it manufactures the Plastibell circumcision device.

And I boycott mainstream pet foods since I found out what goes into them uke


----------



## babydoll (Apr 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum*
I think there are a lot of benefits to second hand clothes- if you go to a store like Goodwill, you are helping employ people who need labor support. Also, you are not directly contributing to sweatshops because the money for the clothes does not go to their distributors. There are also lots of environmental benefits.

I agree as long as you aren't wearing second hand clothes that have GAP or OLD NAVY etc. splashed across the front of them. You don't want to feed the fad if you know what I mean...


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

YOu can add Coke to my list. I found out what they were doing in Columbia and I will never buy another coke product again. My DF and I are also going to skip resturants that distributes only coke products.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babydoll*
I agree as long as you aren't wearing second hand clothes that have GAP or OLD NAVY etc. splashed across the front of them. You don't want to feed the fad if you know what I mean...

Totally- my mom always said they should pay you to advertise their crap


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

I try to avoid mainstream chocolate. Issues with it are deforestation of raindforests, slave labor, fair trade for farmers and organically grown. Not many companies hold all 4 issues for their chocolate. Green & Blacks is one of them that do though.


----------



## Jennbee (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride*
I boycott Lansinoh and the parent company, Ameda, because it manufactures the Plastibell circumcision device.

And I boycott mainstream pet foods since I found out what goes into them uke

Oh no, what are alternatives to Lansinoh?


----------



## amey (Jan 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennbee*
Oh no, what are alternatives to Lansinoh?

http://www.motherlove.com/product_nipple_cream.php

It's not vegan, tho. But then, neither is lanolin, I just realized. Duh.

The motherlove stuff goes on MUCH easier than the Lansinoh - it's almost the consistency of hand lotion, but not runny. Like hand cream?

~amey


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

AlterNet has an article called "The 14 Worst Corporate Evildoers". It is very disturbing, but is probably of interest to many of you.

http://www.alternet.org/story/29337/


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Oooh...lots!
WalMart, Disney, Coca Cola, Nike, anything that tests on animals (unless absolutely medically necessary! Hasn't been an issue yet), factory farmed things (but we're vegetarian-we only buy free range eggs), and we try to avoid the most evil gas/oil companies...we buy our gas from McEwans-at least it's Ethanol and Canadian. I'd like to add Kraft to this list, but every once in a while I forget to check a label and it finds its way into our house. We don't eat fast food-the closest we come (when absolutely necessary) is Harvey's, b/c it's Canadian. We only buy fair trade/organic coffee. I'm probably missing something, but we try to buy as ethically as possible, when there's a choice.
We try to avoid buying anything made in a sweatshop, and buy locally/organic as much as possible. I try to only buy fair trade chocolate, but sometimes cave to convenience.
Good call on the 2nd hand stuff-a great way to reduce the amount of evil done by the clothing industry!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgmom*
just curious..what are vegan shoes made out of?

Many are made out of plastics. I know some are made out of fibers or cloth and rubber or cork.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gemini*
I try to avoid mainstream chocolate. Issues with it are deforestation of raindforests, slave labor, fair trade for farmers and organically grown. Not many companies hold all 4 issues for their chocolate. Green & Blacks is one of them that do though.

Yeah, same here. I really try to buy shade grown coffee too. Fair trade and organic is easier to find than shade grown fair trade organic.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Definitely Nestle. That's the one I'm most adamant against. I also try to only buy cosmetics that are truly cruelty free (not tested on animals or cells derived from human foreskins), though it is quite a challenge! We also try to go local and organic as much as possible. I rarely shop at the "big chain mainstream" grocery stores anymore.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Anything that is from Cargill or Monsanta. Both are mega companies gobling up the market on seeds and their transportation. They If you go organic you should be able to avoid them.

Here some "fun" stats on Monsanto:

167 million acres of devoted to growing GMOs
91% is the proportion of GM crops in the WORLD from Monsanto seeds
14 - # of seed companies they've bought recently
One third is the proportion of corn seeds controlled by Monsanto
One fourth is the proportion of soybean seeds controlled by them.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Isn't Monsanto also behind the seeds that "expire" after a year thus forcing poor farmers to continually buy from them and ending sustainable practices like seed sharing?

The practices of these companies are so awful. They represent everything that is wrong with the global economy. I've thought about boycotting Monsanto and Cargill, but never really knew exactly which foods they are behind. They are so insidious- we try to eat as much organic stuff as possible, but can't afford to be totally organic, so I am sure in some ways we are contributing to these monsters.

Do you know of a list of foods associated with these companies, or should I assume everything that doesn't come from the co-op is suspect?


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

I boycott:
McDonalds and anything they're affliated with
Almost all chain restaraunts
Gap, Old Navy, Nike, Adias etc
Anything made in China or that I feel is sweatshop made
KFC
All meat products
Wal Mart,CVS, places "like that"
Anything tested on animals
Johnson and Johnson/ Johnson Mead
Gerber
Nestle
Any coffe and cholcolates that are not fair trade
Pizza Hut, Dominos (chains I know I stated that oops)

I didn't know about Curves, I'd never go there anyway, but that is very upsetting.
Also, I don't like to say "Pro-Life" b/c I AM pro choice, but I am all about life as well (obviously I got pregnant and 16 and here I am with a babe in tow) I just hate the term "Pro Life" I don't want to start a debate, but I prefer "Pro Choice" And "Anti-abortion"...anywho just a random comment.


----------



## hankiesmama (Jan 20, 2005)

Where does it end? I'm sure I'll find more to hate soon.

ADM-supermarket to Hell
Monsanto-evil evil evil evil EVIL and did I say evil? Watch out for their "Glenn Muir organics"
Kraft-watch out for their "Back to Nature" brand.
ConAgra-big ties with ADM and others
McDonalds and other fast food chains
Nestle-evil milk stealers
Wal Mart
Sam's Club


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

what is ADM?


----------



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

Quote:

Watch out for their "Glenn Muir organics"
Oh no really? Is it really part of Monsanto??? I do not but it regularly but have bought it before--


----------



## traixa2 (Dec 6, 2002)

Fast Food, all kinds
Walmart
Nestle
Most Chain stores. (Read Nickel and Dimes in America, by Barbara Ehrenreich)
Almost all dairy products

I think thats all


----------



## DannysMomma (Oct 5, 2004)

We try to support local business as much as possible, and when we can't do that, we buy used. Or try.

That said, we avoid all the fast foods, esp. Taco Bell (explotation of farmers)and McDonald's (obvious reasons).

We avoid, like just about all of you, Wal-Mart.

I'm really surprised not to see Starbucks on the lists! More exploitation.

We try to get our computer technology and cell phones used if we can b/c there is an ingredient in much technology, cell phones, included, that also helps fuel bloodshed in the Congo. It's called Coltan and it makes something called Tantalum Powder.

Coke is another one, for the issues in Columbia.

```
[URL=http://www.globalissues.org/Geopolitics/Africa/Articles/TheStandardColtan.asp%5B/HTML]http://www.globalissues.org/Geopolitics/Africa/Articles/TheStandardColtan.asp[/HTML[/URL]]
[HTML][URL=http://www.africanfront.com/coltantrade.php%5B/HTML]http://www.africanfront.com/coltantrade.php[/HTML[/URL]]
```


----------



## kathirynne (Dec 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
what is ADM?


ADM stands for "Archer Daniels Midland". They are a HUGE agricultural corporation.


----------



## traixa2 (Dec 6, 2002)

yeah, "supermarket to the world", my arse.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathirynne*
ADM stands for "Archer Daniels Midland". They are a HUGE agricultural corporation.

And why are they bad? How do I know what produce comes from them? Thanks!


----------



## flyjawn (Nov 13, 2004)

this is a great thread...

i'm calling my mother in the morning to tell her about Curves. I had no idea. She'll be cancelling her membership, I'm sure.

can I ask about the pepsico boycott? what evil things are they up to? since coke and perrier (a nestle company) are off my list, i'm going to cry if i have to give up pepsi too!

_and not to be a nitpicker but it's killing me that not one person has spelled *"COLOMBIA"* correctly....

there's no "U"!! it's not COLUMBIA!!

(can you tell tell that i'm married to a Colombian???







)_


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

Eegads. This is the kind of information that just makes me want to poke my own eyes out.

I'm really angry about the target pharmacy thing. Now where am I going to buy tp? (And don't tell me to use family cloth. I only thought I was fairly crunchy until I started visiting this board. I can CD my baby with no problems, but for some reason my own feces offends me.)

And I mean literally, where do you all buy tp?

I can second the big pharma nastiness. I was an Eli Lilly contractor and it's gross just being there. Televisions EVERYwhere--in the halls, etc--spewing Lilly propaganda at employees. You can't walk anywhere without seeing them. They had to lay off people a year or so ago, but they still, I'm sure, have Lilly-imprinted paper napkins in their many cafeterias.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I am not sure that I truly 100% boycott anything.. but...

I try to buy locally. I often buy second hand. I eat lots of wild game- especially fish- well- we don't have a lot of cows running around up here, anyway









I also go to the farmers market once a week in the summer and fall..

I used to shop at a local grocery store chain but they got bought out by Safeway (still it is the same employees and such, so I don't AVOID them- but I liked the idea that it was all local, and now it isn't)

I sometimes buy organic, and am trying to move more in that direction, once dh finds another job...

PLEASE BOYCOTT EXXON. Can't believe I haven't seen them SPECIFICALLY listed in this thread.

They still have not paid on their settlement to fisherman and others who are environmentally impacted by their oil spill. Although they pay MILLIONS in attorneys fees to use stall tactics..

I also do not buy soybeans due to another environmental spill that no one wants to clean up...

Oh, and my sister works in pharmaceuticals.... and she told me that most research and development companies are built to be short term. That is why their employees get really good employment packages.. she once got 4 months severance pay.. She worked for a company whose ONLY job was to test the reliability of a cancer drug. It did REALLY well, and the FDA said the test "HAD" to be flawed, so then the stocks dropped, and the company closed... which is really sad, since I am sure that there are women out there that could have used the breast cancer treatment. She was worked for about 3 different companies in the last 10 years. She makes a lot of money. I just am not sure that if a lot of these r&d companies are short term like that, if boycotting is really going to solve anything.. I think the FDA rules need to be changed- and that takes government change.

I am not trying to sound like an expert- I certainly don't work in the field, just passing on what she told me.


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Ahhh. Threads like this depress me. It makes me think about all that is going on out there! But we can't bury our heads in the sand, can we?

A question for y'all. I was listening to NPR and they had some expert talking about the actual financial impact of boycotts and they essentially said that they do not make a monitary impact on the company. Generally, it is only a few people who make the choice to boycott and the money lost from the purchase is not substantial enough to make a change (occasionally, this can make a difference for a small, local business, but not a stable chain, like we're talking here) and that the real damage is in the bad publicity- organized boycotts call attention to problems, make bad press, and THAT is what makes change.

So knowing this, I feel like my little $0.02 is now even less. Writing letters and telling the stores why they have lost a customer is a good idea... any others? Do you link your boycotts with a particular organization, like "So-and-so, a group I belong to, is boycotting blank, so I will participate with them" and maybe let them handle the hoopla part and make some power in numbers and give the issue a face (or at least an acronym!) to stand behind? I feel like my small rebellions and measly pennies are drowned out in the whoosh of commerce...


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

I am interested in more info about boycotts not having much impact. I was under the impression that apartheid fell largely because of economic strain from boycotts of South African products. Also weren't there some high profile "girlcotts" lately by young women offended by Abrocrombie's sexist tee shirts that actually resulted in some of the shirts not being carried anymore?

I would say this is pretty good evidence that they can and have been effective.
Even if my boycotts aren't effective, I can feel good about my choices and I think that is something.

I also agree with others here who say that even if it doesn't change a lot, supporting companies whose practices you agree with helps keep those practices alive.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Coca cola

Now Hallmark....rotten sneaky so and so's

Nestle

and Walmart

Not sure if I can boycott Exxon, as I live on a military base and don't know who they buy gas from. On the economy the cost of gas would financially cripple me. But when I go stateside, I def. will.


----------



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

Now Hallmark...creepy, sneaky, lying...







:


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

It's not that boycotts don't work- it's that it is bad publicity and public response to the hoopla that boycotters make that makes the change, not the loss of income from a few individuals not buying a product or from a certain store. So, yes, boycotts DO spur change, but it is VOCAL boycotters and organized groups that bring their issues to the media and use a boycott to shed light on an issue, not just quietly buying another product or changing stores.

I mean, if the Abercrombie girls just said "Phoey! I'm not going there anymore!" Abercrombie wouldn't have missed their money or cared at all. But they put up a mighty bruhaha and got a lot of press though their "girlcott" and THAT threatened the company and their image.

All this said, if nothing else, we all have to live with ourselves and buying products you feel good about has many layers of importance. So I don't think it's meaningless, just saying that the power is in a voice with the refusal...


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

For me, it isn't so much about boycotts working or not. It is about me not being able to spend my money on something that goes against my conscience.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Nestle
Walmart
Whole Foods - when I can
Susan G. Komen Foundation
Girls Inc - American Girl Dolls
Newmans Own
Barbie everything

That's all I can think of right now.
Like the_lissa said for me it is about not giving them MY money.

Keri


----------



## flyjawn (Nov 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi*
Nestle
Walmart
Whole Foods - when I can
Susan G. Komen Foundation
Girls Inc - American Girl Dolls
Newmans Own
Barbie everything

That's all I can think of right now.
Like the_lissa said for me it is about not giving them MY money.

Keri


i'm so confused... why do you boycott Susan G. Komen foundation? aren't they a breast cancer research org?

and girls inc? i thought they were a great organization that supports girls in a male dominated society.... i'm almost scared to ask what evil things they've been up to - i might cry. is there no one "good" in this world anymore???


----------



## amey (Jan 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyjawn*
i'm so confused... why do you boycott Susan G. Komen foundation? aren't they a breast cancer research org?

and girls inc? i thought they were a great organization that supports girls in a male dominated society.... i'm almost scared to ask what evil things they've been up to - i might cry. is there no one "good" in this world anymore???

Girls Inc is being boycotted by some people because, well, lemme just link you: http://www.prolifeaction.org/home/2005/girls.htm (this was the first link I found - I knew there was some connection between girls inc and abortion or something, so that's how I googled) - we don't boycott them, but there's a reason why some people are. For a while people were also boycotting American Girl because they sending funds to Girls Inc, but I'm not sure that's still the case. Some Girl Scout councils also support Planned Parenthood, so if you are anti-abortion, you should research your personal council (or opt to avoid GS altogether).

The Susan G Komen boycott is also abortion related, apparently: http://romancatholicblog.typepad.com...komen_bre.html

Now I KNOW these might not be the best sources for information, but they give you an idea of why theses groups are being boycotted so you can decide if you would like to join them or not.

Google is pretty good about bringing up information if you search [company/group/cause/whatever] & boycott

~amey (I don't boycott these groups, but I did a little reading tonite, and the girls inc/american girls relationship was discussed over at amitysworld several months ago - I'm also a long time Girl Scout member - I mention that for full disclosure in case I linked to something incorrect - I'm not an expert on these boycotts)


----------



## flyjawn (Nov 13, 2004)

okay thanks... i googled it as well.

since i'm pro-choice i fully support those organizations.


----------



## flyjawn (Nov 13, 2004)

i forgot that i also boycott Salvation Army because of their anti-gay policies.


----------



## amey (Jan 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyjawn*
i forgot that i also boycott Salvation Army because of their anti-gay policies.

Can you explain this to me a bit more? I struggled over which "major" organization to give Katrina related funds to (SA or ARC) and with the stuff I was hearing from people in Mississippi about ARC, SA got my money. I know I can donate to other groups thruout the year, but for national disaster, those two often get the most publicity.

I would (wrongly?) assume that when dealing with the immediacy of a disaster SA isn't asking people about their love interests, but the rest of the year...


----------



## flyjawn (Nov 13, 2004)

Quote:

The nation's oldest charity initially made a move in the right direction by deciding to allow its regional divisions to offer health benefits to the domestic partners of its employees. But it rescinded that offer this fall after pressure from religious-right organizations.

Earlier the Salvation Army had been exposed for trying to work behind the scenes with the Bush Administration to undermine local civil rights laws protecting gays and lesbians from discrimination. The issue arose as the charity was working to become eligible for government funds through President Bush's Charitable Choice initiative, which makes government funds available to religious organizations.
http://www.soulforce.org/article/582

this was back in 2001... i've been boycotting them ever since. as far as katrina relief goes i understand the dilemma. as a rule for myself i never donate to religious organizations so it's easy for me and i donated $$ for katrina to a canadian org that was doing work in la.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Yes, Amey is right that is why _I_ boycott them.
I was going to tell you not to worry because it has been my experience that most of the Mamas here don't have the same beliefs.

I wanted to give someone a breast cancer awareness scarf for Christmas this year so I contacted SGK directly to find out if they still donate funds to PP and because they do I have found another breast cancer organization that does not. I am all for breast cancer awareness and research but I prefer to support organizations that do not support PP.

Just my personal beliefs.









Keri


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi*
Whole Foods - when I can
Newmans Own

Keri

Why WF and NO?

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Kimberly-Clark (Kleenex) for their destruction of old growth forests.

Someone asked where to buy TP. Whole foods, wild Oats, your local health food store has 100% post-consumer recycled TP. Seventh Generation makes it.


----------



## *Devon* (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, before I say anything else, I just had to copy this







from the link Amey gave about why pro-lifers boycott American Girl)

Quote:

"Parents need to know that this effort to promote self-esteem among girls is not as innocent as it seems," commented League Executive Director Ann Scheidler. "While Girls Inc. has some good programs, they also support abortion, oppose abstinence-only education for girls, and *condone lesbianism*."
The shock! The horror!







I may go buy myself some American Girl stuff right now...

Anyway, I have so much admiration for everyone who is able to do all these great boycotts. Whether it makes a difference to the company or not, it must be great to know that you are making positive choices for your family.

But where the heck do you find these little indie mom and pop stores to shop at? I live in NJ, you would think it would be easy but it's really not... all we have are huge chains! I think it's harder in such a populated area for the little stores to survive because you never have to drive too far to a Walmart or a Target. We do have farmer's markets and little health food stores, and of course little restaurants and stuff, but where to buy groceries and clothes??


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Probably thrift stores or online for clothing?

Farmers markets and health food stores for groceries.

It is becoming difficult in some areas to find the little places to shop, I agree. I am incredibly fortunate to live in an area where we can get raw milk, have an organic farm 5 minutes away from us, and have several CSAs and Co-Ops, not to mention Whole Foods and Trader Joe's (although I get so frustrated with the sheer amount of packaging TJs uses for their food).

As for clothing, try being plus-sized and finding fair trade clothing. You essentially have to shop thrift stores (good luck finding your size) or make your clothes yourself. I have yet to hear of ANY fair trade plus-sized clothiers.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

ahem ahem....

no debating here..

Lets not get this thread closed please


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Chasmyn,

Whole Foods and Newmans Own for the same reasons as the others. They are both big supporters of PP.

I agree with you on Kimberly Clark - I forgot that I started boycotting them years ago and I personally have a double reason because I believe they are also supporters of PP.

Whole Foods is the hardest for me because sometimes I just have to shop there. It is not close for me so that makes it easy but in this huge city of Houston health foods stores are sparce.

Keri


----------



## kathirynne (Dec 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
And why are they bad? How do I know what produce comes from them? Thanks!


They are bad because, among other things, they have a monopoly on agricultural seed in the States, and they are trying to spread that monopoly worldwide.


----------



## amey (Jan 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
ahem ahem....

no debating here..

Lets not get this thread closed please

You're right CMM - I apologize for my tone if it was construed that I thought people shouldn't boycott companies for their affliation with planned parenthood. I certainly didn't mean to imply that. I did state that I didn't in case I had provided links that were less than accurate - I didn't read thru them very much once I got to the part about how people were boycotting the various groups because of their connection to PP - I assumed that was the connection. There may be other reasons, but knowing that many people have strong feelings for or against PP and their activities, I figured it was safe to assume that was the connection.

If people are boycotting American Girl/Girls Inc, Susan G Komen, etc for reasons other than their ties to Planned Parenthood, I'd be interested to hear it. I'm always curious why people are boycotting things.
As my grandmother in law once said "tell my why you're boycotting them - it might be a reason for me to shop there."







(that was in reference to Wal-Mart).

I don't need to debate why anyone is boycotting any group - your reasons for a boycott work for you, and mine work for me. I do think a boycott list is wonderful because while I currently find it hard to boycott every group in this list that I might want to (the arms of Kraft, etc grow so long with all the "small" labels that are used - I need a master list of what major corporation owns what little label), there may come a time when I am ready to add a new company to my boycott list, and it will be helpful to have the information here and available to me.

So if my post is not the most coherent - I did add and delete various things and move some stuff around, while supervising children.

And Devon - go check your PMs









~amey


----------

